# Solved: Unable to connect to wireless router on one laptop



## kimbirdy (Apr 25, 2006)

Starting this past Monday, my personal laptop can no longer connect to the wireless router. It can see my network in the list, but says it can't connect ("Windows cannot connect to Kim's Network") and gives me suggestions for how to deal with a weak signal. There are no problems with the signal, as my work laptop connects just fine and the fact that the personal laptop won't connect even sitting right next to the router. I've had intermittent issues with interference from my cordless phone in the past, but this doesn't seem to be the problem this time because it hasn't been able to connect in 5 days.

I've done all the regular things -- resetting router, updating software, checking for updated drivers, etc., and nothing so far has helped. 

I'm on a Dell Inspiron 1720, running Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1, using an Airport Extreme router.


----------



## kimbirdy (Apr 25, 2006)

After reading a similar thread, here's the information from my machine for the ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kim-laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : west.cox.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : west.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-F1-C2-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : west.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-77-B7-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc27:c9bd:97d6:9faa%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 17, 2010 6:16:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 18, 2010 6:16:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1085:2b0b:f5ff:fef5(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1085:2b0b:f5ff:fef5%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : west.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.west.cox.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Kim>ping 10.0.1.1.

Pinging 10.0.1.1. [10.0.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.0.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Kim>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Kim>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your ping results indicate a probable problem with a non-Windows firewall or security suite. If you have one uninstall it and run the Removal Tool if one is provided.

Could also be a defective NIC, driver or cable.

For the wireless, after taking care of any firewall issue, disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If successful you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## oldduffo (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey kimbirdy,
You left a whole lot of information here, but one question I have is, have any changes been made recently on the router or your laptop? Just went thru 2 (almost full days) of the same problem after a Nintendo support person changed my security from WPA to WEP because my Wii wouldn't connect to Netflix. Turns out my problem was in my wireless network thingy. This is what I had to do.
Access your *Network Connections *page....(couple of ways to get there)
Right click on your adapter and select *properties* then* Wireless Networks.*
The next page will have a box with the name of the connection you want.....hopefully.
Select it, then hit *remove *then *add,* then a new page will appear.
In the box on top, enter the name of the router, check the *connect even if it is not broadcast *box (if it isn't.)
The next two boxes should have data in them. The first will say open (maybe, mine does) then the second is your encription (WEP, WPA or whatever)
You'll enter your router password in the next 2 boxes.
Un-check the *the key is provided.....etc.* at the bottom. don't worry about the other boxes.

My problem was, I wasn't removing the old connection to my wireless adapter.(Linksys) I was just trying to change the entries..... the same old remove and reinstall thing that works on so many other things in these darn machines that we can't seem to live without. That problem didn't take up the two whole days. The rest of the time was a whole different problem from me messin' around in the registry.
Good luck...if you haven't already fixed it. Merry Christmas !!! Remember, Jesus is the reason for the Season


----------



## kimbirdy (Apr 25, 2006)

I am so embarrassed.

When I said I was re-setting the router, what I meant was that I was unplugging the cable modem and plugging it back it. Well, that's not really re-setting the router, is it?  So a brilliant light went off over my head and I thought, "Maybe I should unplug the ROUTER."

And that fixed the problem. Really, sometimes the easiest things just don't occur to me.

:headdesk:

Thanks you guys for giving me your feedback!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the solution.


----------

